# Got a new car for my dad



## Techie Scum (Oct 3, 2020)

I got my old man a brand old 4Runner. They fitted it with Android system and backup camera. It is like upgrading the Powerful F-4 Phantom with latest cutting edge avionics &#129315; Yeah man, this 4Runner still has got it. Dad dumped his Hilux pickup. He knows 4WD stuff from his Hilux, now he just needs to get used to automatic transmission.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Techie Scum said:


> I got my old man a brand old 4Runner. They fitted it with Android system and backup camera. It is like upgrading the Powerful F-4 Phantom with latest cutting edge avionics &#129315; Yeah man, this 4Runner still has got it. Dad dumped his Hilux pickup. He knows 4WD stuff from his Hilux, now he just needs to get used to automatic transmission.
> 
> View attachment 514371
> View attachment 514372
> ...


Nice !

Did it come with the dog ?
Or was that extra ?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm tryin to figure out why the Garage looks like a jail.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I'm tryin to figure out why the Garage looks like a jail.


To protect the car & privacy !


----------



## Techie Scum (Oct 3, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Nice !
> 
> Did it come with the dog ?
> Or was that extra ?
> View attachment 514490


woof-woof












Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I'm tryin to figure out why the Garage looks like a jail.


Houses in America are like birds' nests lol. It has something to do with regulations I think. They want to make houses as natural as possible. Correct me if I am wrong. Houses in other parts of the world use lots of steel and concrete.



tohunt4me said:


> To protect the car & privacy !


In the early 90's, armed men tried to enter that gate. We had only one person who could use guns, my 18 year old sister. She picked up an AK-47 and shot a couple of cartridges at the gunmen. They ran away. You gotta have strong doors made of steel to be safe in some parts of the world.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I'm tryin to figure out why the Garage looks like a jail.


Americans.

My villa in S.A.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> Americans.
> 
> My villa in S.A.
> 
> View attachment 515017


New Orleans.
( Recycling is Cost Effective.)


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Techie Scum said:


> woof-woof
> 
> View attachment 514577
> 
> ...


Your puppy kinda looks like a Kangal.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> Your puppy kinda looks like a Kangal.


I THOUGHT IT WAS A GOAT AT FIRST !


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> I THOUGHT IT WAS A GOAT AT FIRST !


Kangals are actually guard dogs for goats. I've been researching them.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Pickup is more practical than 4Runner in Kabul.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

We have coyotes and cougars near the ranch and occasionally two legged varmints.

The full size dogs look like they could eat a goat at every meal.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> View attachment 515024
> View attachment 515025
> 
> 
> ...


Goats probably " Head But" the Poor dog sensless !


----------

